

The people who want their language to disappear - benbreen
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29804445

======
rdc12
"We believe the way you reach richness in life is through knowledge. It gives
you power and it is your responsibility to use that wisely. If you pass that
knowledge on, you are responsible for the outcome. If someone misuses the
knowledge you give them, if they use it to hurt someone, you as the person who
gave it to them, are responsible for that hurt."

That is a very intersting sentiment, in that we should endevour to convey
wisdom along side knowledge itself?

